# Pacific Orchid Exposition 2010



## mccallen (Mar 2, 2010)

I went on the second of three days. I think the theme was Mardi Gras, or something like this.

Rainbow Mask of Cymbidiums






_Paph._ Dollgoldi





_Paph. micranthum_





_Phaius_ Dan Rosenberg 'Tropical Ice'





_Miltoniopsis_





_Paph. sukhakulii_...allegedly





_Cattleya loddigesii_





_Cymbidium_





_Pleione_ x _confusa_





And my very favorite plant at the show (and now my own )
_Paph._ Fanaticum x _Paph. emersonii_


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice shots! I love the subjects too, especially Dollgoldi, the Phaius, C. loddigesii, and the Pleione....almost all of them! Nice buy too - great form on that one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2010)

That mask is something else!

I do like the Fanaticum x emersonii, especially. I'd have snapped up that one, also.


----------



## mccallen (Mar 2, 2010)

It was a very beautiful show, quite light on Phrags though!


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 2, 2010)

very very nice, great flowers


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2010)

mccallen said:


> It was a very beautiful show, quite light on Phrags though!



..si under-appreciated..

Thanx for sharing, nice pick up on the paph!


----------



## Candace (Mar 2, 2010)

The theme was "Carnaval". I was there on Fri. I didn't see that paph or maybe you wouldn't have come home with it:> Who did you buy it from?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2010)

I was there on the second day too! I did not see you or the plant. I was there from 3:00 pm till closing.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics!!!! I would have taken the Fanaticum x emersonii too  !!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 3, 2010)

that paph sukhakulii might be misidentified. I don't think that they are supposed to have purplish dorsals

I love that Fanaticum x emersonii


----------



## mccallen (Mar 3, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> that paph sukhakulii might be misidentified. I don't think that they are supposed to have purplish dorsals
> 
> I love that Fanaticum x emersonii



Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking. Couldn't find any pictures with purple in the dorsal...


----------



## Bolero (Mar 3, 2010)

I am really taken by the display of cymbidiums in the first photo, very creative.

I love the Fanaticum x emersonii. I really want one of these now.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap: how can one not agree with the popular consensus! :drool::drool:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 6, 2010)

Watering today, I was reminded (by a couple name tags) we have two or so of the (Fanaticum x emersonii) we got from Nick T. Cool. Can't wait 'til they bloom. Don't see them on his site anymore.  

-Ernie


----------



## mccallen (Mar 7, 2010)

Candace said:


> The theme was "Carnaval". I was there on Fri. I didn't see that paph or maybe you wouldn't have come home with it:> Who did you buy it from?



Tee hee, this beauty came from Paphiness!


----------



## Hera (Mar 7, 2010)

You made a great purchase. I would have dove on that one.


----------



## etex (Mar 7, 2010)

Loved the cym mask-way over the top!! Lots of gorgeous blooms! I really like the catt! 
Great purchase!!


----------



## emydura (Mar 7, 2010)

The Cymbidium mask is amazing. Obviously not a sukhakulii. Not even close. You picked up a great plant. Lovely form.

David


----------



## paphiness (Apr 15, 2010)

Greetings mccallen,
Thank you for posting the pic of your fanaticum x emersonii. I remember it well -- it was a truly memorable slipper orchid. I was very pleased that SOMEONE in the throngs passing by the booth saw its unique quality. As the guy who sold it, I'll go so far as to say that even the pictures don't do it justice!

The plant is from an Orchid Zone cross, and Terry Root told me that each one of these has bloomed out differently. If anyone else is interested, let me know, and I'll look around at OZ next time I'm there.

DYH


----------



## Jorch (Apr 15, 2010)

Love your new purchase! It's BEAUTIFUL! :drool:


----------

